# Designing Shirts online? any sites with 5xL and 6Xl tees?



## shutupntrain (Mar 5, 2007)

My freind was telling me I should Try some online people to make the shirts for me and just advertise my shirts online and get %50 of the sale.
Sounds pretty good,but I cant seem to find a site that does big size shirts,like 5xl or 6xl.
Does anyone here know of this type of thing and if their is someone willing to make big shirts?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

shutupntrain said:


> My freind was telling me I should Try some online people to make the shirts for me and just advertise my shirts online and get %50 of the sale.
> Sounds pretty good,but I cant seem to find a site that does big size shirts,like 5xl or 6xl.
> Does anyone here know of this type of thing and if their is someone willing to make big shirts?


I don't know of any online "print on demand" fulfillment services that carry 5XL and 6XL tees at the moment.


----------



## 3cats2pigs (May 2, 2008)

I can make no claims for quality, because I haven't used them, but Printfection has up to 5xl in their plain white tees. So far they're the only option I can find in that size range.


----------



## Morgori (Jun 12, 2011)

Try zazzle.com they have some I think


----------

